# Wrangler height with Western Uni Mount



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a 94 YJ with a Western Uni Mount and am having a heck of a time with leveling the A-frame. Back in the day I started out with the stock suspension on the Wrangler and over time and many miles the factory springs sagged dangerously. I installed the front air shock mod and that helped for a while but it was clear I needed springs. I initially went with a 2" lift and had issues with the height of the vehicle. I made adapter plates to "lower" the A frame to the suggested 91/2 - 101/2" from the ground but had issues with the pump and light bracket geometry working right. Sold the lift and went with stock springs with a leaf added in the front. Now I hung the plow on the mount, angled it and again the blade is digging on both sides when angled. Is there a way to compensate for the lower mount point being 13" off the ground rather than 9 1/2"? Can I loosen the center pivot bolt and give the blade play? I hate to cut apart the A frame and modify it and I sure don't want to lower the vehicle mount. I'd be hitting manhole covers with the mount in the middle of the summer!


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know how much help this will be since I don't have the same plow, but when I mounted mine to the front of my YJ I made a 2 piece mount so I could easily remove the lower portion in spring & still have plenty of ground clearance. Not sure how well that'll work with a unimount but I've been extremely pleased with the way mine works out. It also gives me a place to mount my brush guard in the summer!


----------



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

plow dog - I would love to have a pic of that mount. I've had the torch in hand many times looking at my mount and, like I said, I even made extension pieces to essentially lower the A frame but due to the way the Uni Mount works, my lights pointed straight up when I raised the plow. I've read quite a few posts with guys having height issues with YJs so you may be a hero if you posted your mount! Thanks so much!


----------

